# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Print server Gembird NPS2-1-1U.. Проблема

## zxstep

Здравствуйте. Может кто поможет. Купил Принт сервер Gembird NPS2-1-1U, вроде в описании пишут что подходит к win2003... Установил на нём Printer HP 1005. Операционка Win2003 Enterpr edition EN. Принт сервер видит принтер даже говорит что принтер "ready", а печатать отказывается, и никаких ошибок не выдаёт. робовал на ХР, всё встало и пашет это я к тому что принт сервер исправен. 

Теперь по порядку. 
1. windows 2003 ent ed (с правами администратора)
2. Domen.
3. К принт серверу подключаюсь из проги (софтина стандартная с диска производителя.) или из браузера.
4. IP уникальный :) Маска такая же как и на всю сеть.
5. Порты нормально усановились. итого 3 шт.
6. Принтер тоже ставится на любой из них, статус ready
7. Файрволу сказал что этот IP cамый добрый из всех?
8. Не буду мучать Вас как именно установл порты. В моей системе работают ещё 2 принт сервера (разные).

Ну как бы всё если что забыл спрашиваете.

Зараннее всем благодарен..

----------

